# Headed West Next Year And Looking For Some Input



## willingtonpaul

we are heading west for 4 weeks next summer. plan is to do the black hills, yellowstone and glacier. i have done a good bit of research on places to stay and things to definitely not miss, but i imagine that there is some pretty darn good info and opinions out in this community from experience.

so please give me some ideas on what i should and should not miss and where i should stay.

thanks in advance

paul


----------



## H2oSprayer

When you heading west? We plan to be in the Badlands and Black Hills area in June.


----------



## CamperAndy

Do you have pets you are planning to bring? If you are there are lots of restrictions in Glacier where you can and can not take them and most of the trails are off limits to them. You are not even suppose to leave them in the trailer unattended. I don't think Yellow Stone is as strict but they will also have some restrictions. The main concern is bears.

The Road to the Sun is a great drive in Glacier but you can not bring your trailer.

Have fun.


----------



## willingtonpaul

Not gonna bring pets so we don't have to deal with the logistics of it. Plus our Casey is 12 now and she would not do well with that much time on the road cooped up on the back set of the truck. We're leaving her with family here at home.

We leave the 26th of July and look to return the 26th of August. The kids start back at school the 28th of August. Sorry we will miss you h20sprayer.


----------



## CamperAndy

Not having pets with you will simplify the logistics for sure.

Are you planning a stop at Mount Rushmore? The KOA there is good (some tight spots but if you call early you should be able to get a good location) and has guided horse rentals that is fun for the kids (big and little) as they go up in the mountains near the campground.


----------



## willingtonpaul

CamperAndy said:


> Are you planning a stop at Mount Rushmore? The KOA there is good (some tight spots but if you call early you should be able to get a good location) and has guided horse rentals that is fun for the kids (big and little) as they go up in the mountains near the campground.


We are gonna do Rushmore. While in that area my list includes Rushmore, crazy horse and the minuteman missile silo. Was gonna spend two days there. Figured it was just enough to see these sights, go on a couple of hikes and then move on.

I am headed west from CT on July 26th, solo with the trailer. I have some business stops along the way, and then will get to Sioux Falls, SD for July 31st. Adele and the kids fly in that afternoon, and then the plan was to head straight to glacier, with one stop in the billings area along the way. I am trying to decide if st Mary's should be the home base there, or if we should stay on the west side. Andy you've been there, right ? What do you think ? Planning to be there 3 or 4 days, not including the billings area stop. Are there any great places there around billings to stop or things to see ?

Then we head to Yellowstone, via the north entrance. I want to stay in canyon, then Madison campgrounds, and then either grant, bridge bay or fishing bridge. Of the last 3, any opinions out there ??? Other thoughts about staying in the park or just outside the park ?

Then we will head to Cody, wy for a day, then on to the black hills so as to be well after the sturgis rally. Will finish up there and boogie back to Sioux Falls for the return flight to CT for Adele and the kids on August 24th. I will head home and meet up with them or their first day of school on the 28th of August.

Everyone feel free to poke holes in this plan and / or give input.


----------



## CamperAndy

willingtonpaul said:


> Adele and the kids fly in that afternoon, and then the plan was to head straight to glacier, with one stop in the billings area along the way. I am trying to decide if st Mary's should be the home base there, or if we should stay on the west side. Andy you've been there, right ? What do you think ? Planning to be there 3 or 4 days, not including the billings area stop. Are there any great places there around billings to stop or things to see ?
> 
> Then we head to Yellowstone, via the north entrance. I want to stay in canyon, then Madison campgrounds, and then either grant, bridge bay or fishing bridge. Of the last 3, any opinions out there ??? Other thoughts about staying in the park or just outside the park ?
> 
> Then we will head to Cody, wy for a day, then on to the black hills so as to be well after the sturgis rally. Will finish up there and boogie back to Sioux Falls for the return flight to CT for Adele and the kids on August 24th. I will head home and meet up with them or their first day of school on the 28th of August.
> 
> Everyone feel free to poke holes in this plan and / or give input.


I have never stayed on the east side. Can't take a trailer through the park and it is a long way around to the other side driving around the park. It has been a few years since I was there last but the west side was much more built up then the St Mary's area. Which means there are more options for tourist stuff. If you want nature then either side would work and both would be more or less the same distance down to Yellowstone.

Lots and lots of hiking, nature sight seeing and fishing in the area. The water is still cold even the end of July but the swimming and white water rafting is fun and more mellow in July then it is in June.


----------



## raynardo

We've visited all these sites.

In 2011 we hit Glacier, Yellowstone, Medora ND, Mt. Rushmore and the Black Hills, Devils Tower, and the Tetons among other places.

We stayed on the east side of Glacier in the St. Mary's KOA. We were there in late June and the Going to the Sun Highway was still closed because of snow!

We stayed in Mammoth in Yellowstone, getting to the campground by 9am because we didn't have reservations, and some of the spots are first come first served. We got a great spot and used it to revisit the northern end of the park. We know the park very well because in 1969 I met a girl who was working there, and I'm still married to her!

Medora and the Theodore Roosevelt National Park are a hoot - probably one of the best parts of the trip. The pitchfork barbecue and the Medora Musical are totally unique.

We stayed at the Mt. Rushmore KOA and the Devil's Tower KOA both the closest parks to these national treasures. The helicopter ride around Crazy Horse is the only way to see this monument. Don't miss the buffalo in Custer State Park and Jewel and/or Wind Cave.

We stayed at a KOA well east of the Tetons in Dubois WY - the Dubois / Wind River KOA. Our campsite was right on the Wind River - sweet!


----------



## willingtonpaul

raynardo said:


> We've visited all these sites.
> 
> In 2011 we hit Glacier, Yellowstone, Medora ND, Mt. Rushmore and the Black Hills, Devils Tower, and the Tetons among other places.
> 
> We stayed on the east side of Glacier in the St. Mary's KOA. We were there in late June and the Going to the Sun Highway was still closed because of snow!
> 
> We stayed in Mammoth in Yellowstone, getting to the campground by 9am because we didn't have reservations, and some of the spots are first come first served. We got a great spot and used it to revisit the northern end of the park. We know the park very well because in 1969 I met a girl who was working there, and I'm still married to her!
> 
> Medora and the Theodore Roosevelt National Park are a hoot - probably one of the best parts of the trip. The pitchfork barbecue and the Medora Musical are totally unique.
> 
> We stayed at the Mt. Rushmore KOA and the Devil's Tower KOA both the closest parks to these national treasures. The helicopter ride around Crazy Horse is the only way to see this monument. Don't miss the buffalo in Custer State Park and Jewel and/or Wind Cave.
> 
> We stayed at a KOA well east of the Tetons in Dubois WY - the Dubois / Wind River KOA. Our campsite was right on the Wind River - sweet!


thanks for this, raynardo, very helpful. i am gonna make it a point to see devils tower and crazy horse on this trip. i would love to do a helo ride, but not sure if the MRS. will go for it, as she is afraid of heights, and she prolly won't let me do it with the kids alone !

in the summer of '69, i was 6 months old......
the last time i was in yellowstone was 1982 with my parents, at age 13.....
i can't wait to get back and take my kids there.

back then we stayed a night in Cody, WY and took in the Cody Nightly Rodeo. i still have the ticket stub from that night in august of 1982 in a box of mementos that i have; i had it autographed that night at the rodeo by one of the riders that was pretty famous at the time. gonna bring that stub with me this time and get it autographed again 31 years later !!!


----------



## 2girls4mom

Hey! We just stayed at Glacier NP for 8 days this past August, I can give you some very good information on where to stay, what to do:
1. Get your NP annual pass as you will use it for admission to all NP you will visit on your trip. It will save you $$ with as many parks you are visiting
2. We stayed at St. Mary campground on the east side of the park and would gladly do it again. It is located less than 1mile from the St. Mary engrance. since you are so close to the village (but it does not feel like it) you still have cell reception! it is a great campground - no hook ups or power as per most NP. generators are allowed 7-9am... noon-2... and 5-7. corresponds to meal making, allows for batteries to recharge. Camp staff very friendly.
3. There are brand new bathrooms with showers in the campground and they use tokens. You get one free token per person in your party each day from the check-in booth at the entrance. Be sure to pick up,everyday. If you don't shower everyday, you get longer showers when you do! The showers can generate long lines during peak hours 7-8:30 am and 5-7:30 pm. 
4. There are places to "swim" in the park but do so in glacier water, brr! If the kids need a swim afternoon, you can get a day pass to the KOA to use the pool, shower and the laundry area. This gives you a chance to take a break, play, shower, wash clothes and they even have a pizza operation in the KOA so you can make a time of it!
5. I would highly suggest scheduling a RedBus tour for the first day you are in the park. It will take most of the day but takes you from east to west via Gojng to the Sun Road. You learn the history, see the sights, with frequent stops to take stunning photos, etc. you make a stop at Lake McDonald Lodge on the west side for lunch (on your own...there is a hamburger place, dining room and grab and go deli). You also make a stop in the middle of the park at the Continental Divide. You will not be sorry you did this.
5a. Going to the Sun road is not to be missed. There are length limits on vehicles to go on it, to say there are cliffs and hairpin curves is an understatement. Our TV was too long for it, many are. The tour gives you all the information on how they built this crazy road so long ago. Amazing. 
6. If you want to to hike, go against the usual schedule. Head out on the trail about 6-6:30 in the morning. This is the BEST time to see wildlife... We saw big horn sheep, bears, mountain goats and assorted small creatures. Bring snacks and water. (Don't forget your bear spray- yes just about everyone has it. all park personnel have it on their belts. it is expensive.. start looking now as you shop at Cabelas or what have you and look for a good price. you can get it in the park but it is triple $$). Come back to the campground late morning, make lunch, shower at your leisure and then head out again. If you hike mid-day it feels a bit like Disneyland. I was not happy about getting out so early, kids too, but it was worth it!
7. The east side of the park is more arid, dry, sunny, no rain. After 6 days on the east, we went to the west side. Wet, rainy, thicker woods- the tour talks about the two different weather zones of the park on each side of the divide. We are from WA so the west felt like home. I still preferred the east over the west and I liked St. MAry's better.
So, this is very long, and I am happy to tell you more, just message me. I like to know where I am going so I did A LOT of research before I went.

Have a blast planning - what a wonderful trip!!!!!


----------



## JLAnderson

We kind of like the Yellowstone Valley Inn, which is about 16 mi up the canyon (towards Yellowstone) from Cody, WY. They have a small pool and a hot tub, and beautiful views. We have also stayed at the Cody KOA, which has a free shuttle to the Cody Night Rodeo. Don't miss the Cody Rodeo - it's a blast. There is also a daily play and shootout in front of the Irma Hotel in downtown Cody.

I also highly recommend the Buffalo Bill Historical Center in Cody. You can easily kill a day there, but can catch a lot on a faster visit

We've been out to Cody and to the Black Hills several times, and love both areas. We hope to be out there again in June or so as well, but depends on the work schedule... unfortunately.


----------



## CW2Jason

willingtonpaul said:


> we are heading west for 4 weeks next summer. plan is to do the black hills, yellowstone and glacier. i have done a good bit of research on places to stay and things to definitely not miss, but i imagine that there is some pretty darn good info and opinions out in this community from experience.
> 
> so please give me some ideas on what i should and should not miss and where i should stay.
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> paul


We just made that trip last summer, we spent a week in South Dakota here: BEAVER LAKE CAMPGROUND
12005 West Hwy. 16, Custer, SD 57730
3 Miles West of Custer

Great location and the people are friendly.

Hope this helps. as for the trip out, we stayed at truck stops and Walmart parking lots to save cash. Have a great safe trip


----------

